# Someone dies every 13sec, is born every 7sec, and a Mexican cross the border.........



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

every 31 seconds. It wont be long before whites are the minority. I wonder if they are going to do something about it?


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> every 31 seconds. It wont be long before whites are the minority. I wonder if they are going to do something about it?


They are doing something about it. From day one the racist white leaders  have brought in ( slaves from Africa) or let dark peolee in as they do with Mexicans to use  as slave labor. They have no care about the future, their children and grand  children or the environment....all they care about is power and money.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes all Mexicans will recieve reparations they can take back to Mexico
to improve the Mexican economy


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> They are doing something about it. From day one the racist white leaders  have brought in ( slaves from Africa) or let dark peolee in as they do with Mexicans to use  as slave labor. They have no care about the future, their children and grand  children or the environment....all they care about is power and money.



Everything was going fine the African slaves until some bleeding-heart white people forced their anti-slavery views on the country.  Just think, if they hadn't done that, and some black guy got all uppity and robbed a liquor store, you could just take him down to the animal shelter and have him put to sleep.  Problem solved.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> every 31 seconds. It wont be long before whites are the minority. I wonder if they are going to do something about it?



What kind of shoes are they in your avatar?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yes all Mexicans will recieve reparations they can take back to Mexico
> to improve the Mexican economy



They already get "reparations" now.  It's called welfare.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> What kind of shoes are they in your avatar?



Jordan 13s, who puts a pic of shoes in there avatar


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Jordan 13s, who puts a pic of shoes in there avatar



a black guy


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> a black guy



oh.. you racist bastard!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> oh.. you racist bastard!



lawl!


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Jordan 13s, who puts a pic of shoes in there avatar



Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars. I put whatever the fuck I want in my avatar. We got all these stupid ass cats in avatars I dont see you complaining about that prick!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars. I put whatever the fuck I want in my avatar. We got all these stupid ass cats in avatars I dont see you complaining about that prick!



He's just upset that it's not an exploding vest.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars. I put whatever the fuck I want in my avatar. We got all these stupid ass cats in avatars I dont see you complaining about that prick!



   

I just found it odd that you admire a pair of shoes! are you a fucking girl or something!


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> *Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars...*


 makes them so special?

I found them on EBAY for shitload less!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He's just upset that it's not an exploding vest.



good one


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars. I put whatever the fuck I want in my avatar. We got all these stupid ass cats in avatars I dont see you complaining about that prick!





Those shoes are fuken ugly!!!  1000 bux? 

these are my favorite jordan's








JORDAN 13'S RED/BLACK 60 DOLLARS BUY IT NOW!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> every 31 seconds. It wont be long before whites are the minority. I wonder if they are going to do something about it?


I see what you are doing, you trying to deflect all the crime and problems from the blacks to the mexicans.
Good one.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> makes them so special?
> 
> I found them on EBAY for shitload less!



No offense witmaster, but you no of nothing when it comes to Jordans. Those Jordans in that link are faker than Micheal Jacksons nose.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

No wonder black people are broke!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Those shoes are fuken ugly!!!  1000 bux?
> 
> these are my favorite jordan's
> 
> ...



^^^^^Some more fake ass Jordans

The 13s are the best looking jordans. Those u posted are the 14s. That's when Jordans took a turn for the worse


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> No wonder black people are broke!!!



Those are not my shoes lol and yes that is the reason


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> No wonder black people are broke!!!


They will kill you for a pair of used Jordans, my nephew was mugged at gun point for his sneakers......my nehew has foot fungus for christ sakes!


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> No offense witmaster, but you no of nothing when it comes to Jordans. Those Jordans in that link are faker than Micheal Jacksons nose.


You're right.  I know absolutely nothing about Jordan 13s.

You still didn't tell me what makes them worth a thousand bucks?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Those Jordan 13s cost about a thousand dollars. I put whatever the fuck I want in my avatar. We got all these stupid ass cats in avatars I dont see you complaining about that prick!



they were in stores 2 years ago for about 100-150$, unless those are atographed by jordan or something... 1000$ my ass!


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I see what you are doing, you trying to deflect all the crime and problems from the blacks to the mexicans.
> Good one.



You better be joking cause I'm not trying to get anymore infractions


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> You better be joking cause I'm not trying to get anymore infractions


I'm not joking, if you get an infraction it's on you.

You complain about Mexicans but blacks are no better. 

You seem like a nice kid, I mean for what I know.....but I can't understand how you can be prejudice if you know what pain a person goes through.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

No race is perfect. Every race is fucked up in their own way.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> they were in stores 2 years ago for about 100-150$, unless those are atographed by jordan or something... 1000$ my ass!



Not in mood to type, but I will explain. Those Jordans have never been in stores. Nike/Jordans has a thing called Player Exclusives. Shoes only made for a certain player in the NBA. Those are Carmelo Anthony. Some people are allowed to meet the players if they have a certain bage (forget how u get it) and they get the shoes from the players and put them on ebay. That's why those are worth that much. Go to niketalk.com


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> No race is perfect. Every race is fucked up in their own way.


I agree.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> No race is perfect. Every race is fucked up in their own way.


Especially the HUMAN race.  That's one fucked up race for certain.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Same reason they wears a hat with the label and price tag still attached to it.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Same reason they wears a hat with the label and price tag still attached to it.


Hey now.... don't be knockin on Minnie_Pearl


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Same reason *they *wears a hat with the label and price tag still attached to it.



whos they


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I agree.



Except Vietnamese.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Especially the HUMAN race.  That's one fucked up race for certain.





viet_jon said:


> No race is perfect. Every race is fucked up in their own way.



Yeah, but I've yet to meet a more useless race than Mexicans.  Have you eve been to Mexico?  An American city with a large number of Mexicans?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

Come to think of it. I've never met a Mexican, so I can't comment.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I'm not joking, if you get an infraction it's on you.
> 
> You complain about Mexicans but blacks are no better.
> 
> You seem like a nice kid, I mean for what I know.....but I can't understand how you can be prejudice if you know what pain a person goes through.



I complain about Mexicans because there are too fucking many of them. U live in New York I live in Texas. U really have no fucking clue how much things have change in the last 10 years where I from. In the next 4 four years, a million more mexicans will be in Dallas alone. That's too fucking many. I dont like being look at like I'm the one who doesnt belong here by a fuckin immigrant because I dont speak his/her language.  Mexicans want to be black, whites wanna be black, shit there are some asians that wanna be black, but mexicans are first. Shit I know plenty of Hispaincs that's way more of a nigga than I am. There will be no positive outcome from having more Mexicans in this lame ass country. What the fuck dont u understand about that?


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Come to think of it. I've never met a Mexican, so I can't comment.



Say what?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

I've met some spanish people, columbia, hondurus, I don't know.

But no Mexicans.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

all these race topics, and bull shit needs to stop.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> all these race topics, and bull shit needs to stop.



Lol................it's only you that can't take a joke.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> all these *race* topics, and bull shit needs to stop.


What the hell you got against NASCAR!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Lol................it's only you that can't take a joke.



this thread was not started as a joke you dumbass.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> What the hell you got against NASCAR!



Did you know that NASCAR was started by moonshine runners?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> No offense witmaster, but you no of nothing when it comes to Jordans. Those Jordans in that link are faker than Micheal Jacksons nose.


 
Do you collect shoes like these or run a store or antique shoe shop?
Then you are GHETTO for even knowing that.
(Elevate yourself)


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> good one



Don't tell anything this (it'll ruin my rep), but I like Egyptians. Or at least the one's that I've met.

Let's just keep this between you and me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> whos they?


 
Goofballs


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but I've yet to meet a more useless race than Mexicans.  Have you eve been to Mexico?  An American city with a large number of Mexicans?



Mexicans are annoying in a very weird way. They are the only race that comes from another country and makes try to reenact every fuckin thing thats wrong with their country. Their kids are always half naked, I cant stand that fuckin music. They damn near die coming over here from Mexico yet talk about how Mexico is better, wave mexican flags around, celebrate Mexican holidays, why? You should try to be fuckin american like everyone else? When they was protesting in Dallas (about half a million if not more) about the immigration laws and not wanting to go back to mexico, THEY WERE WAVING MEXICAN FLAGS! CHANTING "MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO!" Like it was the greatest country in the world! Why are u doing this at the same time youre protesting about not going back? What did this prove? That their fuckin stupid  And in some cases, more stupid than blacks


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but I've yet to meet a more useless race than Mexicans.  Have you eve been to Mexico?  An American city with a large number of Mexicans?




Yes, and yes.  Please explain, I want to know why you think Mexicans are useless.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Do you collect shoes like these or run a store or antique shoe shop?
> Then you are GHETTO for even knowing that.
> (Elevate yourself)



I like Jordans, wrong with that? How is that ghetto?


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh and I'm waiting for your response Mino


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

Nevermind, it just slightly annoys me when you all talk as if all people of a race are the same but you are just generalizing


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Mexicans are annoying in a very weird way. They are the only race that comes from another country and makes try to reenact every fuckin thing thats wrong with their country. Their kids are always half naked, I cant stand that fuckin music. They damn near die coming over here from Mexico yet talk about how Mexico is better, wave mexican flags around, celebrate Mexican holidays, why? You should try to be fuckin american like everyone else? When they was protesting in Dallas (about half a million if not more) about the immigration laws and not wanting to go back to mexico, THEY WERE WAVING MEXICAN FLAGS! CHANTING "MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO!" Like it was the greatest country in the world! Why are u doing this at the same time youre protesting about not going back? What did this prove? That their fuckin stupid  And in some cases, more stupid than blacks



This is _*exactly *_what I'm talking about!  *Exactly!!!*

They come here and turn every part of the country that they touch into Mexico.  It's disgusting.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes, and yes.  Please explain, I want to know why you think Mexicans are useless.



They are not useless. We could have them build a great wall from Texas to California for 2 bucks an hour


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes, and yes.  Please explain, I want to know why you think Mexicans are useless.



Here's something that I wrote a while ago,



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> This, for me, is what it really boils down to. Mexico achieved its independence from Spain just 18 years after the US got its independence from the British, and what have they done?
> 
> The US is the world's only super power and Mexico's greatest achievements are its exports: people and drugs.
> 
> So what, are they going to come here and suddenly be better people?  No, they'll come here and make the US more like Mexico.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> They are not useless. We could have them build a great wall from Texas to California for 2 bucks an hour



We as in you and your...


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This is _*exactly *_what I'm talking about!  *Exactly!!!*
> 
> They come here and turn every part of the country that they touch into Mexico.  It's *disgusting*.



   

Its the truth DOMS. I'm tellin you that's all I speak.  I live on the planet earth. Some of these fucks live on mars.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> We as in you and your...



We as in american citizens! We need a great wall like the one in china running across the border!


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here's something that I wrote a while ago,



Sure, great.  DOMS when you see a mexican do you think "he is an ass and making my America more like Mexico, go back where you came from."  You really think this or this is just in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Here's something that I wrote a while ago,



That's a very good point! Shit you could include all of South America


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

I mean Any mexican.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Sure, great.  DOMS when you see a mexican do you think "he is an ass and making my America more like Mexico, go back where you came from."  You really think this or this is just in the grand scheme of things.



Thats the way everyone thinks! LOL because its true


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I mean Any mexican.



Coming over here not knowing how to speak english and having 27 kids..........that does not know how to speak english isnt making this country better. Well at least that's what I think


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Sure, great.  DOMS when you see a mexican do you think "he is an ass and making my America more like Mexico, go back where you came from."  You really think this or this is just in the grand scheme of things.



This is exactly what I think.

I live in Salt Lake City, Utah.  _Utah! _ And we have a lot of Mexicans here and a stream of them arriving.  In the SLC valley they mostly live on the west side (West Valley & Magna).  Would you care to guess which cities in the SLC valley have the highest crime rates and look the shittiest?  

Ogden (up north) is the city with the most Mexicans in the state of Utah.  Care to guess which city in the entire state of Utah has the highest crime rate?  The *city *of Ogden has a higher crime rate than *all of the SLC valley!*


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This is exactly what I think.
> 
> I live in Salt Lake City, Utah.  _Utah! _ And we have a lot of Mexicans here and a stream of them arriving.  In the SLC valley they mostly live on the west side (West Valley & Magna).  Would you care to guess which cities in the SLC valley have the highest crime rates and look the shittiest?
> 
> Ogden (up north) is the city with the most Mexicans in the state of Utah.  Care to guess which city in the entire state of Utah has the highest crime rate?  The *city *of Ogden has a higher crime rate than *all of the SLC valley!*


There's mexicans in salt lake city! I throught that place 99.3 white with the only black being karl malone


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Did you know that NASCAR was started by moonshine runners?


No, I was unaware of that.

I always thought it was formed by Bunch of regular car enthusiasts after WW II.

The "Moonshine" theory does add an interesting twist to the sports history


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> There's mexicans in salt lake city! I throught that place 99.3 white with the only black being karl malone



Most of the black in Utah are from Africa.  And I mean that they were born in Africa and then moved here.

But yes, there are a ton of Mexicans here.  They're really fucking the place up.  Before they started coming here (pre-1999), you'd almost never hear about a shooting.  Maybe once a year.  Now, it happens nearly every other week and it's always Mexicans.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> No, I was unaware of that.
> 
> I always thought it was formed by Bunch of regular car enthusiasts after WW II.
> 
> The "Moonshine" theory does add an interesting twist to the sports history




You're close.  The boom in automotive advancement after WW2 plays a central role in it, but it wasn't only mere enthusiasts that took an interest, or had a need, of it.

The moonshiners needed a car that had enough horsepower to get away form the feds, but looked normal.  Since they don't run moonshine all the time, they found themselves sitting on a bunch of high performance cars and decided to start racing each other.  What they started later became NASCAR.

You can read about it over at Wiki.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> This is exactly what I think.
> 
> I live in Salt Lake City, Utah.  _Utah! _ And we have a lot of Mexicans here and a stream of them arriving.  In the SLC valley they mostly live on the west side (West Valley & Magna).  Would you care to guess which cities in the SLC valley have the highest crime rates and look the shittiest?
> 
> Ogden (up north) is the city with the most Mexicans in the state of Utah.  Care to guess which city in the entire state of Utah has the highest crime rate?  The *city *of Ogden has a higher crime rate than *all of the SLC valley!*



Yeah, blacks and mexicans increase crime rate.  There are many mexicans in america that did not just come over the border and do not have 10 kids that only speak spanish.  C'mon mexicans have been around a long time, what is up with this all out hatred becuase of the immigration.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yeah, blacks and mexicans increase crime rate.  There are many mexicans in america that did not just come over the border and do not have 10 kids that only speak spanish.  C'mon mexicans have been around a long time, what is up with this all out hatred becuase of the immigration.




The difference is that they're coming over in a torrent now, and their numbers are really starting to fuck with my country.

As for blacks and Mexicans, I just want the blacks to improve themselves and start acting like the Americans that they are and I just want the Mexicans to get the fuck out.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yeah, blacks and mexicans increase crime rate.  There are many mexicans in america that did not just come over the border and do not have 10 kids that only speak spanish.  C'mon mexicans have been around a long time, what is up with this all out hatred becuase of the immigration.



When mexicans replaced blacks as the #1 minority out of the fuckin blue, that's when I knew there were going to be some problems


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

"Beaners!" dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!" dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> When mexicans replaced blacks as the #1 minority out of the fuckin blue, that's when I knew there were going to be some problems


Move to Hawaii where everyone is a minority, even the majority Asians feel like a minority...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> "Beaners!" dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!" dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"dah dah dah dah dah dah "Beaners!"



mind of mencia, lol do people actually say that?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Move to Hawaii where everyone is a minority, even the* majority Asians *feel like a minority...



is that true?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> mind of mencia, lol do people actually say that?


That's from a Cheech and Chong movie from the 80's, Cheech sings a song about Mexican Americans and then Chong says it sounds alright but he has a better version and sings the Beaners song...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> is that true?


Yes because Asians divide themselves into; chinese, japanese, korean...and then some of those don't even think Vietnamese, Laoation, Filipino, Thai, etc...should be considered asian...I am dead serious even in the schools the japanese think if you associate with a filipino or other then you're being dirty...or insulting the culture...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Yes because Asians divide themselves into; chinese, japanese, korean...and then some of those don't even think Vietnamese, Laoation, Filipino, Thai, etc...should be considered asian...I am dead serious *even in the schools the japanese think if you associate with a filipino or other then you're being dirty*...or insulting the culture...



Just another reason why I love the Japanese...even if they hate me.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Everything was going fine the African slaves until some bleeding-heart white people forced their anti-slavery views on the country.  Just think, if they hadn't done that, and some black guy got all uppity and robbed a liquor store, you could just take him down to the animal shelter and have him put to sleep.  Problem solved.


And then things were going really good as we linked Americas coast on the backs of those swine the blacks, the chinks and *the micks* laying rail after rail from sea to shining sea...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Just another reason why I love the Japanese...even if they hate me.


They only like blonde haired haoles...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They only like blonde haired haoles...



I was under the impression that they didn't like anyone that wasn't Japanese.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They only like blonde haired haoles...


Fucking Hauli's


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The difference is that they're coming over in a torrent now, and their numbers are really starting to fuck with my country.
> 
> As for blacks and Mexicans, I just want the blacks to improve themselves and start acting like the Americans that they are and I just want the Mexicans to get the fuck out.




You didn't answer my question.  I don't think you realize how many Mexicans do not fit your sterotype.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Hey now.... don't be knockin on Minnie_Pearl


 
Holy crap! Now that's old school!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> whos they


Any idiot, no matter what race who wears there pants barely covering their ass....etc, etc....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I was under the impression that they didn't like anyone that wasn't Japanese.


Trust me the girls who do stray from their own like to go all the way and like tall blonde haired/blue eyed guys...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Fucking Hauli's


I'm right, you're wrong...mahalo.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> I complain about Mexicans because there are too fucking many of them. U live in New York I live in Texas. U really have no fucking clue how much things have change in the last 10 years where I from. In the next 4 four years, a million more Mexicans will be in Dallas alone. That's too fucking many. I dont like being look at like I'm the one who doesn't belong here by a fucking immigrant because I dont speak his/her language. Mexicans want to be black, whites wanna be black, shit there are some Asians that wanna be black, but Mexicans are first. Shit I know plenty of Hispanics that's way more of a nigger than I am. There will be no positive outcome from having more Mexicans in this lame ass country. What the fuck dont u understand about that?


What the fuck don't I understand? 
Well if you did a little research you would know that NYC is the melting pot of the World. We also have Mexicans all over NYC.....but that's not all.
This is where all the immigrants go to....
Let me roll out a few here.
Russians, Arabs, South American, Polish, Israelis (sic) Central Americans, Philippines, Koreans, Dominicans, Puerto Ricans, Jamaicans....
If you go to a pizzeria all you see are Mexican cooks.

I also feel like a foreigner in my old neighborhood.
That's what I fucking know, and some.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> You didn't answer my question.  I don't think you realize how many Mexicans do not fit your sterotype.



You asked why it's different _*now*_. 

1. More of them arriving.
2. Too many of them here.

How is that not an answer?

Also, it's not stereotyping.  Every Mexican neighborhood I've ever seen (in California, Las Vegas, Arizona, and Utah) is graffiti covered, dirty, and always has a higher crime rate than the other areas.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I'm right, you're wrong...mahalo.


Hey, I didn't write the dictionary 

When I lived there for 3 years I never once heard the term "Haoles" (Haulis) used without the preposition "fucking" in front of it.


I thought it was a local custom


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Mexicans are annoying in a very weird way. They are the only race that comes from another country and makes try to reenact every fuckin thing thats wrong with their country. Their kids are always half naked, I cant stand that fuckin music. They *damn near die coming over here from Mexico yet talk about how Mexico is better, wave mexican flags around, celebrate Mexican holidays, why? You should try to be fuckin american like everyone else? When they was protesting in Dallas (about half a million if not more) about the immigration laws and not wanting to go back to mexico, THEY WERE WAVING MEXICAN FLAGS! CHANTING "MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO! MEXICO!" Like it was the greatest country in the world! *Why are u doing this at the same time youre protesting about not going back? What did this prove? That their fuckin stupid And in some cases, more stupid than blacks


 

That made me sick, while I do believe one should be proud of their heritage you should also show some respect.

To all you immigrants who say their country is better....leave.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> Oh and I'm waiting for your response Mino


Oh, I am now home.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That made me sick, while I do believe one should be proud of their hereitage you should also show some respect.
> 
> To all you immigrants who say thier country is better....leave.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What the fuck don't I understand?
> Well if you did a little research you would know that NYC is the melting pot of the World. We also have Mexicans all over NYC.....but that's not all.
> This is where all the immigrants go to....
> Let me roll out a few here.
> ...


Same thing in Hawaii....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Yes because Asians divide themselves into; Chinese, Japanese, korean...and then some of those don't even think Vietnamese, Laoation, Filipino, Thai, etc...should be considered asian...I am dead serious even in the schools the Japanese think if you associate with a Filipino or other then you're being dirty...or insulting the culture...


I was at a Laundromat and I made friends with this Asian man, well I happened to be reading a book about the Vietnam war and I learned a couple of words. 
So like a young moron I say these words to him and he looks at me like I have 10 eyes, he asked me what am I saying.
I told him I am speaking to you in your language, damn did I piss him off.
He felt insulted when I called him a Vietnamese,  he was Chinese and he said it's an insult to him....he never spoke to me again.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Same thing in Hawaii....


You know how it is.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I was at a Laundromat and I made friends with this Asian man, well I happened to be reading a book about the Vietnam war and I learned a couple of words.
> So like a young moron I say these words to him and he looks at me like I have 10 eyes, he asked me what am I saying.
> I told him I am speaking to you in your language, damn did I piss him off.
> He felt insulted when I called him a Vietnamese,  he was Chinese and he said it's an insult to him....he never spoke to me again.



what were the words?


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You asked why it's different _*now*_.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's not stereotyping.  Every Mexican neighborhood I've ever seen (in California, Las Vegas, Arizona, and Utah) is graffiti covered, dirty, and always has a higher crime rate than the other areas.



Yes that is sterotyping.  Not all mexicans live "mexican neighborhood." Not all blacks live in a black neighborhood.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What the fuck don't I understand?
> Well if you did a little research you would know that NYC is the melting pot of the World. We also have Mexicans all over NYC.....but that's not all.
> This is where all the immigrants go to....
> Let me roll out a few here.
> ...



I knew you was going to say that shit! There's not more mexicans in NY than Texas! A Mexican that cross the border most of the time will end up in Texas first, not NY. I'd rather live with Russians, Arabs, South American, Polish, Israelis (sic) Central Americans, Philippines, Koreans, Dominicans, Puerto Ricans, and Jamaicans before a fuckin wetback. Puerto Ricans are hot, Mexicans are not 

I'm talkin about Mexicans damnit everyone knows NYC is going to be culture different that's one of the reasons while back they passed immigrant laws because of too many fucking europeans coming over


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what were the words?


Di di mow!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Di di mow!



Dit Me May?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes that is sterotyping.  Not all mexicans live "mexican neighborhood." Not all blacks live in a black neighborhood.



Now you're just being asinine.  Mexican neighborhoods are neighborhoods in which the majority of the residents are Mexican.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> You didn't answer my question. I don't think you realize how many Mexicans do not fit your stereotype.


Now that's the dilemma, those who try to break out the stereotype or those who don't fit that profile are doomed by their appearance.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Dit Me May?



I know a few word from about 20 or so languages.  Unfortunately, Vietnamese isn't one of them.

I though "di di mow" meant something like "Go now!" or "Get moving." I heard it in a movie.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what were the words?


Wow, this was back in '84. 
I do remember it was Hello, how are you.
I forget.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I know a few word from about 20 or so languages.  Unfortunately, Vietnamese isn't one of them.
> 
> *I though "di di mow" meant something like "Go now!" or "Get moving." I heard it in a movie*.



ya, that's what It means.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> I knew you was going to say that shit! There's not more Mexicans in NY than Texas! A Mexican that cross the border most of the time will end up in Texas first, not NY. I'd rather live with Russians, Arabs, South American, Polish, Israelis (sic) Central Americans, Philippines, Koreans, Dominicans, Puerto Ricans, and Jamaicans before a fucking wetback. Puerto Ricans are hot, Mexicans are not
> 
> I'm talking about Mexicans dam nit everyone knows NYC is going to be culture different that's one of the reasons while back they passed immigrant laws because of too many fucking Europeans coming over


You are in for a surprise amigo, the number ethnic group in NYC are.......Puerto Ricans.
It is said that the Dominicans will be soon eclipse the Pr's but my bet has the Mexicans taking over.

They are all over the place.


----------



## god hand (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Yes that is sterotyping.  Not all mexicans live "mexican neighborhood." Not all blacks live in a black neighborhood.



Do you know what sterotyping is? Not all mexicans live "mexican neighborhood."but most do. Not all blacks live in a black neighborhood, but most do. You can stop yur silly ass arugment. There are good Mexicans, but most likely they have been here for awhile.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

The major problem I see with Mexicans is the quantity, there are so many that people tend to overlook the numbers.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Dit Me May?


Bia! Bia!  Thats all I need to know in Thailand and Vietnam


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Bia! Bia!  Thats all I need to know in Thailand and Vietnam




beer?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Bia! Bia!  Thats all I need to know in Thailand and Vietnam




off topic, but what's it like to like in Hawaii???


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> off topic, but what's it like to like in Hawaii???


It's like Earth shrunk down to one small Island and everyone hates each other but have to get along cause it's a long swim to the Mainland....One of my most endeared friends, Kim was vietnamese she dated my good friend Colin from Louisianna, my other friend is a mexican, another from Boston, another from the Bronx, another was a Brit, my friend Matts gf is from Australia and mixed part Aborigine...my gf is Japanese her Daughter id part Hawaiian/Japanese/German/Cherokee/Chinese,etc, she has alot of friends that are Hapa Haole meaning half white half something else, the races here are really being mixed which is good because any one race breeding over and over again is inbreeding, so the more diverse Hawaii can be the better the gene pool will become...


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

god hand said:


> There are good Mexicans,



There we go.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> There we go.


Yeah, but they're all dead.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but they're all dead.


  damn...


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but they're all dead.




I enjoy going though life not hating other races.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

People in general are bad enough


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> damn...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> I enjoy going though life not hating other races.



Whatever floats your boat.



And if it does float your boat, take some Mexicans with you.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> And if it does float your boat, take some Mexicans with you.



It's not that it floats my boat.  It is just the way it is.  You are too old.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it does float your boat, take some Mexicans with you.


 
Now that's racism at its finest.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Nate K said:


> It's not that it floats my boat. It is just the way it is. You are too old.


I don't think he was asking you out.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I don't think he was asking you out.



 As long you have the milky asian up it's all good.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Now that's racism at its finest.


----------

